# win98 USB STICK prob



## cyberfritz (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo win98 gemeinde!

Da ich auf einem rechner win98 installiert habe, funktioniert dorter der _usb stick Lexar media 512 power _ ram nicht! - es war auch keine installations cd dabei. Hat jemand eine ahnung wie ich die stick in win98 erkennen kann, bzw woher ich einen funktionierenden treiber herbekomme?   

mfg
cyberfritz


----------



## Phribal (8. Oktober 2004)

Probiers mal hier,

http://www.lexar.com/jumpdrive/index.html


----------



## cyberfritz (10. Oktober 2004)

danke, war ein super tipp, hat perfekt funktioniert!


----------



## Phribal (11. Oktober 2004)

Nichts zu danken, mach ich doch gerne


----------

